# is it possible ?



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

does this ever end or get any better.... 3 years ago I was diagnosed with skin cancer then hasimotos I also have raynards disease and Granuloma annulare. loads of tests over the years and they have finally said the lump in my neck is a lymph node which I had removed last week leaving a 3 inch scar I am now waiting tests with 3 possibilities 1, its benign 2, its thyroid cancer meaning another surgery or 3, lymphoma was mentioned although no other symptoms. is it possible for my previous biopsy( done 3 weeks before op) to be benign but for it to still turn out to be cancerous? I think they are concerned as the doc said it is very strange to be around 7cm the words cancer and dont panic yet have been mentioned alot, would he know buy looking at it if it was bad. he said pathology needed a bigger sample of the biopsy to be 100% sure


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Unfortunately, it's very possible. The FNA only take a teeny bit of cells -- the needle is very, very small so your sample size is also small.

If they don't "hit" cancer cells in the FNA, it only means the areas they tested aren't cancerous, not that the entire mass or nodule is not cancerous.

Did they not do any testing during surgery?


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

no I dont think so as they said once it was out it was being sent to get tested and they may request a second opinion in the royal hospital if cancerous then the whole thyroid will be removed. I hate the thought of another surgery.i was in the theatre for over 3 hrs to remove the lymph node and my shoulders etc are still quiet sore even now its a week after


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sure you are sore -- that's a large mass to remove and you've got a big incision site. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------

